# What kind of sealer?



## RyLuci1021 (Jul 8, 2011)

I am in the process of building a rock decoration for my aquarium. What kind of sealer should i use (or have people used) if i am using a mortar type of material on hte decoration? i dont want to use any kind of sealer and not have it work in the aquarium.


----------



## RyLuci1021 (Jul 8, 2011)

no one?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Use silicone that is safe for aquariums


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

agreed..dont use motar typy as it has lime in it..

Rick


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Besides you don't need to seal it. just glue it together, let it set for 48 hours and your good to go


----------



## RyLuci1021 (Jul 8, 2011)

its a diy 3d decoration made of styrofoam. i am covering it in a tinted concrete filler material. i need to seal it with something that is aquarium or pond safe. its not a real rock sculpture.


----------



## RyLuci1021 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well everyone.... I ended up using a product called "Dry-Lok" to seal it up. It is concrete pond safe and is also used a basement wall "paint". I just used the tint and mixed it in with that and simply brushed it on over the mortar I had on the decoration.

I will be posting pics soon, so keep an eye out for my post.


----------



## tetrafan01 (Sep 12, 2013)

I used aquarium safe silicone, You can buy it at about any aquarium stoor its clear. I built a rock tunnel with it


----------



## MeganV (Sep 22, 2013)

yeah home depot sells a aquarium safe silicon that is pretty generic and known to be really easy and safe.


----------

